# Using Front and Inside Dash Camera



## shanyaoguipi (Mar 9, 2018)

Need to remind guests if there is an inside car camera？
Thank


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

It depends on your local and state laws. For instance, in Florida it is a two-party state which requires notice and consent of each person who's audio is being recorded.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

It is a good idea to have signs posted - whether or not your state requires it. Half the value of an interior cam is the deterrent effect it has on bad passenger behavior if they know they are being recorded.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> It is a good idea to have signs posted - whether or not your state requires it. Half the value of an interior cam is the deterrent effect it has on bad passenger behavior if they know they are being recorded.


^ This. I put these up. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D54N5KJ/?tag=ubne0c-20

One above the cam and one on the passenger side window.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Any pax reaction to the signs?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

theMezz said:


> Any pax reaction to the signs?


Not about the stickers, but I have had several conversations about the dash cam that start off with them seeing them and asking questions.


----------



## Esax_08 (Jun 18, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> ^ This. I put these up. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D54N5KJ/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> One above the cam and one on the passenger side window.


And added it to Cart. Thanks for link!


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

911 Guy said:


> Not about the stickers, but I have had several conversations about the dash cam that start off with them seeing them and asking questions.


Is it legal to record a talking by a dashcam?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

estore009 said:


> Is it legal to record a talking by a dashcam?


I'm going to assume you mean to ask if it is legal to record audio. With that assumption, I will advise you to Google the laws for your State. The law varies. You probably need a signed release in Ca.


----------



## SoFloDriver (Jan 7, 2019)

I am in FL. I have one of these on the outside window of each rear door. Inside there's a sticker on the seat back that says "2 Way Dash cam Video/Audio recording for my protection and yours". Every pax that's mentioned it has said it was smart. Some haven't mentioned. Not one has been negative.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> ^ This. I put these up. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D54N5KJ/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> One above the cam and one on the passenger side window.


Do those peel off easily, I don't want a sticky residue left behind if I decide to take it down. I have signs on the back of each headrest however I don'y have one for the front seat PAX. Was considering getting these.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I looked at those and there were some magnet equivalent ones that I will likely get so they can come off easy.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Do those peel off easily, I don't want a sticky residue left behind if I decide to take it down. I have signs on the back of each headrest however I don'y have one for the front seat PAX. Was considering getting these.


I haven't peeled them off so I can't really say. I can't imagine they're any worse than any other sticker on glass.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Do those peel off easily, I don't want a sticky residue left behind if I decide to take it down.


It says they are vinyl and have "air release technology". Probably similar to most vinyl stickers that cling to glass without adhesive, but I am only guessing here.


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

I use these because they are transparent and a little more discrete I thought


----------

